# That unshaven look pt.2



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

This goes back to my father telling me how people in his generation didn't shave their legs or arms. In my youth, alot of my guy friends shaved their pits and couldn't stand seeing a woman with hair on her anywhere.
Anyways, so im wondering:

How many of you women do not shave your legs and under your arms? 
and
How many of you men do shave your legs and under your arms. 
And whats your thought on the matter?
See what i did there?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't shave my body hair, though I did trim it once, just to see how I looked.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not quite sure how to answer this, being particular about keeping my underarms smooth, but admittedly pretty lax about my legs. I'm not furry on principle, though. It's just that I'm single, not looking to date anytime soon, and live in a cooler climate where I wear pants all year round. If I were in a relationship, looking for one, or knew someone was going to have to see them (doctor, for instance), I keep everything smooth.

Body hair on _other people_, though? I find it extremely attractive-- have a bit of a "thing" for it, to be honest. I know I'm in the minority on this one.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm male, I rarely even shave my facial hair - not because I'm aiming for some sort of 'look', but because I'm poor and lazy and razors are expensive and require effort.

However one time I did use an electric shaver thingy on my legs and arms because I was drunk and bored, and it was kinda fun. But like, I don't have any real desire to repeat this excercise on a regular basis.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If I am by myself and it's winter, I don't bother. Otherwise yes, I wax/shave all hair off everywhere except my head and eyebrows. 

I like scruffy men.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

I trim my leg hairs to a high 1 with clippers once every 2 weeks. Trim (not shave) armpits once every 3 to 4 days.

The trimming my legs thing I got from my ex years ago. We were cuddling and one day she had sweat pants on. Then shes like "babe your leg hairs are poking me!". Thats when my trimming days started. Anyways im sort of a pretty boy. I try to keep my body top notch. If you know what I mean


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah, whenever I shave anything but my face it looks very weird... I actually like armpit hair, it makes me look like a manly man! lol...

And my legs are hairy as all ****, but I don't really care to be honest.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

john kimble said:


> I trim my leg hairs to a high 1 with clippers once every 2 weeks. Trim (not shave) armpits once every 3 to 4 days.
> 
> The trimming my legs thing I got from my ex years ago. We were cuddling and one day she had sweat pants on. Then shes like "babe your leg hairs are poking me!". Thats when my trimming days started. Anyways im sort of a pretty boy. I try to keep my body top notch. If you know what I mean


Doesn't trimming make the hair more poke-y? :sus Untrimmed hair is softer, isn't it?


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Doesn't trimming make the hair more poke-y? :sus Untrimmed hair is softer, isn't it?


Mine arent pokey. I dont shave my leg hairs. Honestly idk what my ex was complaining about. Maybe I had too much. As long as I dont shave my legs, they are still sort of curly.

Plus I HATE having too much hair. Except for my face. I have alot of facial hair but I keep it nicely shaped.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I trimmed one of my legs with my beard trimmer recently. (Out of curiosity)
It looks okay I guess, as my leg hair gets kinda curly.

I've never done anything to my arm pits, I don't really see the point in that.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I trimmed one of my legs with my beard trimmer recently. (Out of curiosity)
> It looks okay I guess, as my leg hair gets kinda curly.
> 
> *I've never done anything to my arm pits, I don't really see the point in that.*


Arent your arm pits like forests or a big piece of broccoli?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I trim all of my body hair fairly short with an electric razor. A man shaving himself baby-*** smooth seems kind of prissy to me. Nothing wrong with it, though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

john kimble said:


> Arent your arm pits like forests or a big piece of broccoli?


Hah, not quite. 
There's plenty of hair there and it's dark so it's noticeable.
What I meant was I don't see the point personally, it's not like anyone's going to see them in my case. :lol


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Never even considered shaving my legs/armpits, dont really see a point either. I dont like the look of shaven male legs. :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never shaved or trimmed any of my body hair & I have no intention of doing so. I'm not really all that keen on shaving, one day I'll grow a full beard & not be rid of it


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I am one of the rare women who chooses not to shave her quite hairy legs (and sometimes pits). When I entered puberty and noticed hair appearing on me, I was quite excited about it since it made me feel like a mature woman. Then I began paying attention to other women's legs and pits and could not understand why none of them had any hair in those areas. To this date I don't understand; why the shaving craze with women?? It seems to me there is no much point to the practice other than doing it because that's what you're "supposed" to do nowadays as a woman. I'm quite assured if unshaven women were advertised in a positive, attractive light, instead of shaved women, there would be a gradual shift in people's appreciation for hairy women. I remember my grandma telling how her husband used to get turned on by her armpit hair. And even today, there are a lot of men who prefer "natural" women.

Anyways. Concerning my experiences on going unshaven in public with all the SA in the background. Yes, it's a struggle every time I get out of the house, but I manage to do it every summer and once even made it to school. In school, nobody seemed to notice, otherwise, people tend to stare for a long while, whisper to the neighbor, or give me "the look". Once I was approached by a decent-looking man who wanted to get to know me, claimed he liked nature... 

My message is, as a woman, you don't have to shave in order to be and feel beautiful and accepted. After all, it's just hair, if someone cannot respect you because you chose to go out the way nature made you, shame on them, they've got some growing up to do.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a man and I trim my legs and a few times shave using a body groomer, never my armpits.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a woman and I don't shave, but I do sugar wax my armpits. I'm lazy and this takes no effort and it doesn't hurt at all for me. It only takes less than a minute to do. I've only waxed my legs twice and the hair are thinner and softer now that it's not even visible.

also, I'd like to point out that there is nothing unnatural about shaving or removing hair. It's the same as getting a haircut when you don't like the way it is. So I don't see how hairy women are any more "natural" than women who shave and stuff. :blank


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

i use to trim my legs cause they are mad hairy, it was only because I would wear short shorts to play sports. I guess it also depends on your build also, if you got skinny legs and they are hairy as hell they look kind weird lol. but no hair on a mans legs looks too sexy for his own good =) I guess its all proportions as with anything else.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I'm somewhat hairy tbh but there's no shaving anything but my head and trimming my facial hair. I've been out with a girl who found body hair unattractive but she didn't let it bother her that I had a hairy chest etc so I've never been given reason to feel insecure about it.

Women tend to be less judgemental about these things, we men are lucky in this department as I haven't met a guy who likes hairy women in my travels and it tends to be viewed as a fetish, in western culture atleast.

But being hairy I can still accept some people can't stand body hair, to each their own as they say.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I do shave but in the winter I usually don't do it as much because I'm always wearing pants.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm a woman and i use veet on my pits. i have like 5 short hairs on each calf, they're not even really visible against my skin colour, i rarely wear anything that reveals my legs, so yea i don't bother with my legs. and hair doesn't grow on my arms at all.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I don't care about shaving my legs if I won't wear anything that shows them off (otherwise, I do shave them). About the armpits...I like to keep them shaved.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Heh i can hardly manage to shave my face twice a week, no way i could keep up with my legs. I do trim my armpit hair every now and then though, if not its like a forest under there


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I shave my legs and armpits and I'm a female.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't touch legs or underarms!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Never trimmed my legs or armpits, let alone shaved. My legs are decently hairy, but I'm always wearing pants. Not like I have anybody that sees any hair but on my head anyways.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
I'd rather not at all.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't stand chest or back hair on men and would prefer they trimmed "down there".

I shave/epilate everywhere most of the time. I guess in winter I care less about my legs, but I like to wear sleeveless tops a lot.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I currently shave my legs and underarms, but pretty soon I won't have to since I'm starting laser hair removal on my underarms and full legs on Friday:boogie



danabeaton said:


> I can't stand chest or back hair on men and would prefer they trimmed "down there".


:agree


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> I currently shave my legs and underarms, but pretty soon I won't have to since I'm starting laser hair removal on my underarms and full legs on Friday:boogie


isnt that expensive?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> isnt that expensive?


:yes But for me it's worth it. My hair is thick and my pores (and frame) are small so the hair has a hard time growing back, ending up giving me an itchy and painful rash wherever I shave. It is worse in the summertime because the sweat and bacteria clog those pores making the rash and redness worse.:|


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I shave almost everything. I have black hair on my forearms, lower legs, pits and a little on my fingers and toes. I have very pale skin and I think it looks weird. I also really like the feeling of being shaved..my skin feels smoother.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> :yes But for me it's worth it. My hair is thick and my pores (and frame) are small so the hair has a hard time growing back, ending up giving me an itchy and painful rash wherever I shave. It is worse in the summertime because the sweat and bacteria clog those pores making the rash and redness worse.:|


Now your body will be silky smooth, and you can swim faster!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Now your body will be silky smooth, and you can swim faster!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm, I just shave my face, and I trim certain areas because it gets too long for my liking :yes


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I shave my face twice weekly.

I use Veet on my legs because it's quicker and easier for me once a month.

I shave my underarms twice a month.

I keep hair on my arms because I look weird without arm hair. I have no chest or back hair.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

i very lucky of not having the "forest" problem like some men do, so i dont have to shave my pits or legs. however, i do use scissors do have a neatly hippie lawn down there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm a woman and I shave my underarms when necessary, but at least once a week. I shave my legs when necessary and sometimes go a month or two without shaving in the winter. I have a sister who is super obsessed with hair removal. She even waxes her arms! That sort of thing would cut way too deeply into my leisure activities.

At one point in my life, I shaved my head but not my armpits. It was a good way of connecting with hippies, but I no longer have the nerve or the interest to present myself to the world that way.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

SMOOZIE said:


> Once I was approached by a decent-looking man who wanted to get to know me, claimed he liked nature...


:lol


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> I am one of the rare women who chooses not to shave her quite hairy legs (and sometimes pits). When I entered puberty and noticed hair appearing on me, I was quite excited about it since it made me feel like a mature woman. Then I began paying attention to other women's legs and pits and could not understand why none of them had any hair in those areas. To this date I don't understand; why the shaving craze with women?? It seems to me there is no much point to the practice other than doing it because that's what you're "supposed" to do nowadays as a woman. I'm quite assured if unshaven women were advertised in a positive, attractive light, instead of shaved women, there would be a gradual shift in people's appreciation for hairy women. I remember my grandma telling how her husband used to get turned on by her armpit hair. And even today, there are a lot of men who prefer "natural" women.
> 
> Anyways. Concerning my experiences on going unshaven in public with all the SA in the background. Yes, it's a struggle every time I get out of the house, but I manage to do it every summer and once even made it to school. In school, nobody seemed to notice, otherwise, people tend to stare for a long while, whisper to the neighbor, or give me "the look". Once I was approached by a decent-looking man who wanted to get to know me, claimed he liked nature...
> 
> My message is, as a woman, you don't have to shave in order to be and feel beautiful and accepted. After all, it's just hair, if someone cannot respect you because you chose to go out the way nature made you, shame on them, they've got some growing up to do.


What kind of convos have you been having with your grandmother?! rotfl

I agree with this, even though I shave. I can see where you're coming from. It's not a big deal to me if someone sees I haven't shaved (I mean come on, it's only natural and tons of girls are lazy about it); I just don't like hair. My skin feels so nice and smooth after I shave.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> What kind of convos have you been having with your grandmother?! rotfl
> 
> I agree with this, even though I shave. I can see where you're coming from. It's not a big deal to me if someone sees I haven't shaved (I mean come on, it's only natural and tons of girls are lazy about it); I just don't like hair. My skin feels so nice and smooth after I shave.


Good to see some open-minded women out there.  I too have nothing against other women shaving, I've done it myself a couple of times, what disturbs me is people taking strictly one side, be it women who compulsively shave all the time and want to shave others or women who always and strongly protest against shaving or men who only want to date women who shave or then men who refuse to look at clean-shaven women. C'mon, let's not be so obsessed with hair or its' absence.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> Good to see some open-minded women out there.  I too have nothing against other women shaving, I've done it myself a couple of times, what disturbs me is people taking strictly one side, be it women who compulsively shave all the time or women who always and strongly protest against shaving or men who only want women who shave or then men who refuse to look at clean-shaven women. C'mon, let's not be so obsessed with hair or its' absence.


I agree. Right now my arm hair is driving me INSANE. I used to always shave it but razors are expensive so I stopped for now. I want to shave it but at least it's winter now I guess..... But it's driving me insane. lol

But yeah, what I don't get is how people don't really get that it's natural and beneficial. If it weren't natural, you wouldn't have been born with it.

Like I said though, the smoothness is nice.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

pita said:


> I'm a woman and I shave my underarms when necessary, but at least once a week. I shave my legs when necessary and sometimes go a month or two without shaving in the winter. I have a sister who is super obsessed with hair removal. She even waxes her arms! That sort of thing would cut way too deeply into my leisure activities.
> 
> At one point in my life, I shaved my head but not my armpits. It was a good way of connecting with hippies, but I no longer have the nerve or the interest to present myself to the world that way.


i wish more women would shave their head, i find it extremely attractive.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

MaxSchreck said:


> i wish more women would shave their head, i find it extremely attractive.


Wow, I love the variety of tastes! :clap


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> I am one of the rare women who chooses not to shave her quite hairy legs (and sometimes pits). When I entered puberty and noticed hair appearing on me, I was quite excited about it since it made me feel like a mature woman. Then I began paying attention to other women's legs and pits and could not understand why none of them had any hair in those areas. To this date I don't understand; why the shaving craze with women?? It seems to me there is no much point to the practice other than doing it because that's what you're "supposed" to do nowadays as a woman. I'm quite assured if unshaven women were advertised in a positive, attractive light, instead of shaved women, there would be a gradual shift in people's appreciation for hairy women. I remember my grandma telling how her husband used to get turned on by her armpit hair. And even today, there are a lot of men who prefer "natural" women.
> 
> Anyways. Concerning my experiences on going unshaven in public with all the SA in the background. Yes, it's a struggle every time I get out of the house, but I manage to do it every summer and once even made it to school. In school, nobody seemed to notice, otherwise, people tend to stare for a long while, whisper to the neighbor, or give me "the look". Once I was approached by a decent-looking man who wanted to get to know me, claimed he liked nature...
> 
> My message is, as a woman, you don't have to shave in order to be and feel beautiful and accepted. After all, it's just hair, if someone cannot respect you because you chose to go out the way nature made you, shame on them, they've got some growing up to do.


Good answer! It's a double standard in society that women are expected to shave their legs and underarms. If we don't shave, we're considered unhygenic. I personally do shave my legs and underarms, but mostly in the summer. I'm more lax about it in the wintertime.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm a woman and I shave my legs & pits. I can't stand hair on me anywhere other than my eyebrows & head. I actually think I shave too often at times since I'm obsessed with staying as smooth as I can be so I usually do every night or 2. I cut myself a lot. :|


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

God, I hate shaving. I'm lax about it because it's such a pain and takes forever - I have to use an epilator because shaving hurts my legs. I think my body just wants to be hairy because it puts up a real fight.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I shave my face usually, but I kind of like to keep a five o'clock shadow. I tried growing a beard, it looked OK, but I never quite got the hang of keeping it trimmed. I feel like it looked slightly goofy. I've tried shaving my entire body once and it was an ordeal I'll not soon forget. I was so itchy. It was terrible. 

On another note, my girlfriend doesn't shave anything and I've never found it to be bothersome.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't stand facial or armpit hair!

So anyways, yes, I shave my pits but not my legs.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, I shave my underarms. And I usually shave my legs too, unless I'm busy (once I actually shaved one leg, and asked myself why I was doing that then, and didn't shave the other one...), or sometimes, when I'm lazy and it's winter (during which time no one important was going to see them anyways).


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not hairy (wish i were though) so don't need to shave much except for the stache area and a bit of trimming in the nether regions.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

A girl has to be completely shaven. Just unattractive otherwise. But then again I'm not attracted to girls to start with, so doesn't matter I guess.

I'm a guy and I trim, shave, and wax like crazy. Guys need to at least trim their armpit hair. Leg and arm hair I don't mind on a guy as long as its under control.


----------

